# About lost my cool tonite



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been finding peee spots in my spare bedroom. Have been watching Puddles every move (been going in crate at bed time) and hubby has been blaming it on him. Wellllllllllllllll.......tonight I watched the cat (4 years old) walk in the bedroom, past the corner with little box and go straight to the far corner, looked up and peeeeee. If I could have gotten any thing in my hand I would have hit her right in the back of the head. Okay, don't bash me, I only said in a very high voice NO NO NO. Heck, she walked past me like - you can bite my butt !! 

Hubby has been wanting to get a new home. When he came inside, boy did I let him have it. Were not getting a new home, were staying here to smell the peeee.....or should I say U are.....hehehe....he went back out side. 

Dang, I feel better now. Venting sure does help. With every thing that's been going on in my life this past month, this was just the last straw. The 1st thing that came to mine was, all the time and money I given to these animals and look what I get in return. While typing this, I look down and my sweet little fur ball was looking up at me. Ahhhhhh, he's my baby boy and he was blamed for it........grrrrrrrrr....time for lots of kisses and treats.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Reminds me of my daughter's cat. She too peed everywhere else then in her box. Now she is an outside cat and is let inside only occasionnally.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm glad that Puddles was cleared of the crime. Cats can be so sly, I wonder if she knew that the dog would get blamed. We have a cat and the difference between him and my little Bucky is like night and day. Smoky is finnicky and stand-offish and Bucky is all over me and hubby all the time. I once heard that dogs come when they are called - cats take a message and get back to you when they are darn good and ready. Yay Puddles - you have been vindicated!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have had three cats during my adult life. All of them purebred Persian breed. The ONLY time they ever did not use there box is when they were ill. Once when we moved to a rental while our home was being built and they got fleas that were already at the rental home...and I did not realize. They were trying to tell me they were very uncomfortable. The other time was when Misty got cancer. Cats are normally VERY meticulous about using their facilities. I am glad Puddles was cleared of the puddles





















....but is your possibly cat ill???....or has anything in the home been moved from its usual spot in the home, or any other changes in the cats usual daily pattern? Cats do not like change and peeing outside the box is the only way they have to tell you they don't feel good.....or they are upset about something


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am sure you are aware of my Spencer cat's problem with doing the same thing.
I FEEL FOR YOU!





























It is awful. He has been tested for everything..been on meds...he is perfectly healthy....the doc finally concluded that it was behavioral and we cannot find a treatment. He is around 12 years old, and he started out pooping in the floor many, many years ago and progressed to the pee. He was declawed when we got him, so putting him outside is not an option. 
He does prefer wee pads to litter (go figure







)
After discussing several options with the vet, including putting him down...we decided to put him in an extra large dog crate. I fixed him levels in there with his bed, toys (even though he doesn't play with them), a wee pad box...and his food. He is totally content in there. I really felt bad/guilty for awhile, but he is fine and we didn't have to put him down or worry about him surviving outside with no claws and our bad traffic.
I just knew that after 2+ years of him peeing on my carpet, that I could NOT put up with that anymore.
Hopefully sometime this summer we can maybe make an outside enclosed/covered area for him, but he is really content where he is in the traffic of the kitchen.
Hugs to you and if you need to vent pm or email me.
traci


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

Man.. do I know your pain, Puddles Mom! Cat pee is the WORST! We had a purebred Ragdoll who peed everywhere.. ruined a $4000 leather sofa!





















With cats (not unlike dogs I suppose), once you eliminiate the possiblity of a medical condition (UTI or crystals in the urine), it will no doubt be a territorial issue. Dogs are all about dominance, cats? Territory. Cats mark their space with pheromones, usually secreted through glands in their face (why they rub their faces on things). They also do this through scratching and rubbing. When something is new or moved from a particular location, or often when there are suddenly new animals/cats in the area? The cat feels threatened, insecure and feels the need to mark/pee. This is very comforting to them, the pheromones they leave behind produce a calming effect. There are pheromone sprays and plug-ins you can get which might help curb if not eliminate this behaviour, but if it is safe to do so, you might just let her outside to relieve herself of those instincts. We found that was highly effective with our Ragdoll. Good luck!


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

We had the same problem with our cat, but we found a solution!!
When we first moved into our present house, about 3 years ago, our cat began marking in the front dining room on the carpet. It was a horrible smell that I was constantly fighting to remove and clean. We decided to get new carpet in the two front rooms, the dining and the living, and after getting it, I was so afraid that the cat would go on it. I watched him like a hawk! And sure enough I caught him about to go, but got him before he did it. He only went in that one room. We also had a problem with him running out the front door and escaping everytime it opened. He almost got hit by a car more than once. From the time I caught him about to go on the new carpet, I started keeping him closed up with his liter box in the laundry room (it's a large room) but that seemed sad for him to have to live in there. We had to do something. Fortunately, we found a solution that took care of the problem immediately. What we did was go to Petco and buy a collar (it's sounds bad, but it's not







) that he wears and if he dares to go that way, it begins to sound an alarm for him to get back. If he does not and moves into the room....and he only did this *1x*.....it gives him a shock, like a static electricity shock. (my son volunteered to test it to see how it feels!). It has been a LIFE SAVER! He has never ever gone anywhere else but in his liter box since.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow! Live and Learn. Maybe it is the breed of cats (Persian) I have always had as they are very sweet, calm, and layed backed, but I have never had any issues with them not using their box except when sick.
Even when bringing two Maltese puppies into Ashley's life. Ashley was here before them and she just basically ignores that they are dancing around her...rolls on her back and keeps grooming like they don't exsist. The Maltese sure wish she would play with them though. Ashley is a very good personality but she is not going that far. It would take to much energy.









Sorry that you are having so much difficulty with the cat not using the facilities properly.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Please have your cat evaluated by a veterinarian to rule out a physical problem. If it is behavioral, behavior modification can help and medications can also be used.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> Please have your cat evaluated by a veterinarian to rule out a physical problem. If it is behavioral, behavior modification can help and medications can also be used.[/B]



Yes, the obvious, take the cat to the vet to make sure nothing is wrong with him first. I meant to mention in my earlier post, I took our cat several times before the vet determined it was behavioral. For us, the meds didn't work. Nothing worked until the collar. My vet actually told me that it is very common for cats to do this and I was shocked when he added "this is the number one reason we see that people come in to have their cats put to sleep"







Can you believe that? Well, again, good luck!


----------

